# KR Multicase release Stormraven trays



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

KR Multicase have trays cut to fit the new 40K Stormraven vehicle.




KR Multicase said:


> KR are pleased to announce the release of 2 variants of Stormraven trays for the KR Multicase The first tray is another in the unique line of KR Constructed trays with multiple depth and form to suit varying models in 1 tray. Only KR offer you these for your wargaming miniatures. This tray will carry the Stormraven plus its stand along with 12 troops, and 1 dreadnought. Carry your full compliment of troops all presented in style in 1 case. The second variant is for 2 Stormravens, troops and dreadnoughts can be carried in additional trays.
> 
> Both can be used with the other trays and cases in the KR range in combination to transport a large army safely.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very quick on their part to get that product up and running.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Ah, excellent! *orders*


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Thankyou KR  I'm thinking the single one would be perfect for what i'm planning for my GK's.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice product indeed and as djinn said it is rather impressive how fast they got those off the block.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Amazing! Will have to pick up three of those at some point!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

"Only KR offer you these for your wargaming miniatures"
Didn't battle foam come out with a stormraven foam kit like 2 weeks ago? I know they had it for sale before the stormraven had even been released because they had gotten their hands on a black box miniature.

Anyways it's always nice to have options for your miniature storage. I haven't decided on what I'm going to use yet, as for now my stuff will just have to survive in plastic boxes and the larger plastic kit boxes.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The battlefoam one though is designed to fit in a tank, a drop-pod and two dreadnaughts as well as a single SR. They don't have a tray for 2 SR's, or for the battlegroup of an Sr, dread and 12 marines.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Any word on price? Battle foam tends to be awesome but a little pricey


----------



## Webster 21 (Jul 1, 2010)

For those in the UK, Maplins have a pick and pluck flight case on offer for £19.99p that fit two Ravens and their bases


----------

